# Coyote brand expandable broadheads??



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Has any one used the Coyote brand of expandable broadheads. If so, what was good, what was bad?


----------



## 1Shot2Kills (Mar 11, 2010)

Basspro has some nice user reviews on these: http://reviews.basspro.com/2010/62734/reviews.htm


----------

